# Anthony Pettis Says no one knows who Josh Thomson is.



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

> If you thought Anthony Pettis was going to sit around for the winner of
> Ben Henderson
> vs. T.J. Grant, think again.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/7/10/4510802/anthony-pettis-to-josh-thomson-ill-fight-you-in-october-even-though

Not sure if this was posted or not. 

But I find it stupid for Pettis to say that haha. I dislike this guy the more he talks.

Thoughts on the fight if it goes through


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, he's not wrong. There's not a lot to win for Pettis in this fight and a lot to lose.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

You may not like it, but outside of MMA circles he is exactly right. Everyone knows Pettis from his highlight reel, no one knows Josh Thomson. There is, publicity wise, very little Pettis gains from beating Thomson other than the possibility of something else to add to the highlight reel. His own Sean Salmon if you will.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well it's true. Josh Thompson isn't really known in casual circles. Not that Pettis is a household name. (He is just that guy that did that crazy kick).


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

How about he shuts up, stays healthy, and fights whoever they give him?

Not sure why Pettis or his fans think he is entitled to call out title shots at 145, or choose opponents, or try to tell TJ Grant to let him in line.

Pettis is a jackass.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Pettis is just a dumbfuuck. Thompson was in the UFC when Pettis was still in high school. He was ranked long before Pettis. MMA fans know who Thompson is. They have known who he was years before Pettis ever popped up. 
Pettis thinking he is above Thompson is hilarious. Like Thompson hasn't put the work in. I hope Josh teaches Pettis a lesson. I'm becoming less and less of a Pettis fan as time goes on. He has a great style to watch but he seems like a major douche. If that fight happened I think Josh probably takes it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OU said:


> Pettis is just a dumbfuuck. Thompson was in the UFC when Pettis was still in high school. He was ranked long before Pettis. MMA fans know who Thompson is. They have known who he was years before Pettis ever popped up.
> Pettis thinking he is above Thompson is hilarious. Like Thompson hasn't put the work in. I hope Josh teaches Pettis a lesson. I'm becoming less and less of a Pettis fan as time goes on. He has a great style to watch but he seems like a major douche. If that fight happened I think Josh probably takes it.


Josh is underrated or was going into the Diaz fight but he's not better than Pettis. No one is at 155.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like watching Pettis fight, he's undoubtedly one of the top guys at 155 and 145, but he's a bit of a dick really isn't he. Goes down in weight and demands a title shot, gets injured so the fight gets scrapped, and then acts like a dick towards TJ Grant saying that TJ shouldn't be fighting Benson and it should be his spot; and now this. Maybe concentrate on staying fit enough to fight more than once a year, and then start demanding fights, until then, STFU.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Well it's true. Josh Thompson isn't really known in casual circles. Not that Pettis is a household name. (He is just that guy that did that crazy kick).


He is that guy who did that thing that one time. 

Pettis seems like he is kind of delusional about his own level of fame. Being on sportcenter once doesn't mean anyone knows who he is if you say his name or that they care about him. 

I like his chances against Josh but it will probably be competitive.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

OU said:


> Pettis is just a dumbfuuck. Thompson was in the UFC when Pettis was still in high school. He was ranked long before Pettis. MMA fans know who Thompson is. They have known who he was years before Pettis ever popped up.
> Pettis thinking he is above Thompson is hilarious. Like Thompson hasn't put the work in. I hope Josh teaches Pettis a lesson. I'm becoming less and less of a Pettis fan as time goes on. He has a great style to watch but he seems like a major douche. If that fight happened I think Josh probably takes it.


This. I hope Josh fights and upsets him, it's really not inconceivable. Josh is pretty solid everywhere.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope Pettis takes the fight and loses, so maybe he will stop with his damn god complex


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

LL said:


> Josh is underrated or was going into the Diaz fight but he's not better than Pettis. No one is at 155.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think Nate Diaz is better then Anthony Pettis. Many people thought Josh beat Gil last time they fought. It wouldn't be much of an upset if Josh beat Pettis.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

LL said:


> Josh is underrated or was going into the Diaz fight but he's not better than Pettis. No one is at 155.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












I lean Pettis, but I'd love to see Thomson bring Anthony back down to Earth. Getting tired of his mouth and this 'nobody knows who Thomson is' nonsense. Josh was fighting in big fights in Pride, UFC and Strikeforce when Pettis was a sophomore in high school, long before Pettis became known by people who don't even watch mma as, "the guy who did that kick".


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Josh will teach Pettis to respect him like Josh taught Diaz to respect him


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

Some of you guys are really uninformed, short-sighted, and biased.

Pettis has 5X as many Twitter followers as Thomson. He's been in the UFC longer, he's known for a couple great performances there, for beating the current UFC champ in a fight he was already on his way to winning before he put an exclamation mark on it in highlight fashion, and being on an MTV reality show. He's merely pointing out the downside of taking a fight against Thomson rather than waiting for the title shot which he had the option of doing. He won't get the credit he deserves for beating him because he's not that well known relative to his position in the UFC.

Also, he got instigated by Thomson, like he did against Cowboy. Those are two of the bigger shit talking meatheads in the UFC. And Pettis is the bad guy for occasionally reacting to what guys like that say. There was no disrespect back and forth between Pettis and Lauzon or Guida, because they're all cool guys. You remember, Thomson was the guy who weeks ago compared homosexuality to beastiality and pedophilia. He's the slippery slope dope. And before Pettis made those comments about Thomson's profile, the "Punk" was saying shit to him on Twitter like: "I am the best LW in the world so don't get it twisted when I beat that ass son.", and "you don't get out of line at Costco an expect your spot back. Earn that baby!" And y'all are hoping a guy like that knocks that douche Pettis' head off? Gimme a break. 

And LOL at Nate Diaz being better than Pettis. They have a common opponent, who Pettis beat, but Diaz got dominated by. If Josh Thomson knocked him the f out with kicks what would arguably the best kicker in MMA do to him? I even saw most Diaz fans say they thought Pettis would run circles around Diaz with his speed and kick the crap out of him. 

These comments are going to look especially foolish in a few years. Pettis' talent has few equals in MMA, and after beating the current UFC champ, and then going thru a transition period into the UFC, he's beating opponents easily. His biggest weakness is he hasn't had the opportunity to fight more of them due to a variety of circumstances, most out of his control.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Blah blah nevermind


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

he didnt really say it in a mean way, he is just pointing out a downside to taking this fight.. Thompson isn't all that well known for being a top 5 contender... and didn't thomson call him out?

this is a dangerous fight for both guys..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Pettis whinging about Josh Thomson, meanwhile the FlyW champ is defending his belt to John Moraga...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm sure nate diaz lost his last 2 fights badly because he knew gil was coming to the ufc and din't want to stand in his way and now diaz has stopped caring about beating top fighters while gil is around. So I don't think thomosons win over nate was that good considering that, I hope pettis beats him and spares us yet another thomson vs melendez down the line or thomson as a top contender.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Pettis has some of the best kickboxing in MMA, I always stated this before he fought in the UFC. A guy his age showing that striking discipline is very rare. Forget his Bendo kick, that was just a desperation move that landed. 

I am still hurting over the Aldo/Pettis matchup that didnt come to fruition. 
Thompson can take Pettis down but it wont be like the recent KJ Noons fight where Thompson dominated grappling. Pettis has a very active guard which will let him stand, scoring many points standing against Thompson.

Thompson is a title contender but Pettis is champion material.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Meh. He's right. I had to look up Josh Thompson 'cause the only thompson I could think of was James Thompson.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Meh. He's right. I had to look up Josh Thompson 'cause the only thompson I could think of was James Thompson.


That's pretty sad. But in the MMA World Josh is an accomplished veteran, former SF Champion, many thought he should have been the last SF LW Champion. Fought in big fights all over for years. You not knowing who he is just proves you are a UFC fan and not a MMA fan. MMA fans know who he is and have for years.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Whos Josh Thomson? :confused02:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet you guys trane UFC hardcore.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a MMA fan, but i only follow the UFC promotion iwth real commitment.
Does that make me less of a fan? 
I have a life and unfortunately i´ve got work to make a decent living...

But yeah, at least i know who josh thomson is.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

OU said:


> I bet you guys trane UFC hardcore.


I do I practice moves off utube on my GF


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

AmdM said:


> I'm a MMA fan, but i only follow the UFC promotion iwth real commitment.
> Does that make me less of a fan?
> I have a life and unfortunately i´ve got work to make a decent living...
> 
> But yeah, at least i know who josh thomson is.


Everybody works. It's not like Thompson was fighting in small organizations in meaningless fights. He was in the UFC back when Pettis was in High School and has been in multiple title fights and was a ranked fighter long before Pettis. 
If you are an MMA fan and have been for any amount of years, you would have to go out of your way to not know Josh Thompson. His trilogy with Gilbert Melendez are some of the more well known fights that didn't take place in the UFC. The latest fight wasn't long ago and I would say more then half of the people that watched it felt he won that fight. There aren't a ton of fighters that even get consideration for world rankings outside the UFC but Josh Thompson was one of those guys. He has had some bad luck with injuries but his name has been out there for years.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OU said:


> That's pretty sad. But in the MMA World Josh is an accomplished veteran, former SF Champion, many thought he should have been the last SF LW Champion. Fought in big fights all over for years. You not knowing who he is just proves you are a UFC fan and not a MMA fan. MMA fans know who he is and have for years.


Not sure why it's sad. :dunno: Obviously once I looked the kid up I remembered who he is, but i'm not sure why that has any relevance on me being a UFC vs mmA fan. As you say he fought fought in the Ufc many times. 

IMO my reaction as an Mma fan is exactly what Pettis is talking about. Most fans will not know who you are talking about until you remind them. 



OU said:


> Everybody works. It's not like Thompson was fighting in small organizations in meaningless fights. He was in the UFC back when Pettis was in High School and has been in multiple title fights and was a ranked fighter long before Pettis.
> If you are an MMA fan and have been for any amount of years, *you would have to go out of your way to not know Josh Thompson*. His trilogy with Gilbert Melendez are some of the more well known fights that didn't take place in the UFC. The latest fight wasn't long ago and I would say more then half of the people that watched it felt he won that fight. There aren't a ton of fighters that even get consideration for world rankings outside the UFC but Josh Thompson was one of those guys. He has had some bad luck with injuries but his name has been out there for years.


Or just not have watched very much Strikeforce. 

Once again OU I think you are confusing MMA fans with super-ridiculous-memorize-every-fighter-and-every-fight MMA fan. Not saying you have to be one to know who josh Thomson is, but there are plenty of MMa fans who didn't watch Strikeforce religiously.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ape City said:


> IMO my reaction as an Mma fan is exactly what Pettis is talking about. Most fans will not know who you are talking about until you remind them.


nah, I think you just need to speak for yourself.

btw, how could you know who Thompson is, a guy who has accomplished nothing, but not Thomson?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I think you'd have to be very new to MMA or just not like MMA enough to watch all that often to not actually know who Thomson is. Which since the sport is growing is not out of the question. But Pettis sounds like a an idiot saying no one knows who Thomson is, plain and simple. I don't think being a noob or too casual for anything other then UFC once in a while is all that good of a reason to act like that is not the case.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

First fight I ever watched was Thomson V Edwards..


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hellholming said:


> nah, I think you just need to speak for yourself.
> 
> btw, how could you know who Thompson is, a guy who has accomplished nothing, but not Thomson?


I can never forget James Thompson because of that disgusting ear blister thing he had. Also, in terms of fame, James has technically accomplished more. 



GDPofDRB said:


> I think you'd have to be very new to MMA or just not like MMA enough to watch all that often to not actually know who Thomson is. Which since the sport is growing is not out of the question. But Pettis sounds like a an idiot saying no one knows who Thomson is, plain and simple. I don't think being a noob or too casual for anything other then UFC once in a while is all that good of a reason to act like that is not the case.



Both of you (Ou) hold "MMA fan" in a very high regard, or you greatly overestimate the number of fans MMA has. Most MMA fans, and yes, for you elitists, this includes all UFC fans, have never heard of Josh Thomson, other than the Diaz fight. Most of the target market for the UFC watches the fights casually, because it is popular. They have drinks, talk with friends, and pick up girls while they watch fights in bars. This is what the UfC makes money from. This is the actual typical viewer. not you. Definitely not OU. The true average fan watches Silva fight "some guy" last week. I don't think hardcore fans realize how insignificant they are. The UFC lives off fans who have no idea who 95% of their roster are.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Both of you (Ou) hold "MMA fan" in a very high regard, or you greatly overestimate the number of fans MMA has. Most MMA fans, and yes, for you elitists, this includes all UFC fans, have never heard of Josh Thomson, other than the Diaz fight. Most of the target market for the UFC watches the fights casually, because it is popular. They have drinks, talk with friends, and pick up girls while they watch fights in bars. This is what the UfC makes money from. This is the actual typical viewer. not you. Definitely not OU. The true average fan watches Silva fight "some guy" last week. I don't think hardcore fans realize how insignificant they are. The UFC lives off fans who have no idea who 95% of their roster are.


:laugh: I feel like most of the hardcore fans stream events and the casuals are the ones that buy them.. 

Pretty much everybody I know in the industry uses streams. I think I even saw Kongo asking for a stream the other day... Haha


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> :laugh: I feel like most of the hardcore fans stream events and the casuals are the ones that buy them..
> 
> Pretty much everybody I know in the industry uses streams. I think I even saw Kongo asking for a stream the other day... Haha


That's my point. The people the Ufc care about, the ones that attend bars, events, and buy ppvs, are not hardcore. Yet they are the ones making the most revenue. 

But wait! I'm not an MMA fan, because I had to remind myself who Thomson was. Sorry, I don't pretend these guys deserve to be household names. (more directed at the previous guys than you Bresko)


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ape City said:


> That's my point. The people the Ufc care about, the ones that attend bars, events, and buy ppvs, are not hardcore. Yet they are the ones making the most revenue.
> 
> But i'm not an MMA fan because I had to remind myself who Thomson was. Sorry I don't pretend these guys deserve to be household names.


Haha I know man, I came to back you up.

I think it's a little unfair people are jumping on Ape about momentarily forgetting who Josh Thomson is. I would wager that 70% of the regular posters here didn't even know who John Moraga was before the MM fight was announced. I have no time for elitist attitudes, especially when it's plainly obvious that Ape City knows the sport as well as the rest of us.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Haha I know man, I came to back you up.
> 
> I think it's a little unfair people are jumping on Ape about momentarily forgetting who Josh Thomson is. I would wager that 70% of the regular posters here didn't even know who John Moraga was before the MM fight was announced. I have no time for elitist attitudes, especially when it's plainly obvious that Ape City knows the sport as well as the rest of us.


I still have no idea who Moraga is but he wasn't involved in the most popular series of fights for what was the number two MMA company in the world for years or recently beat a Diaz on a Fox card. Nothing to pull someones fan card over but it isn't the same thing. 

Oh and popularity on twitter doesn't mean anything. 

http://www.theatlantic.com/business...harknado-was-an-enormous-ratings-bust/277759/

There are fake accounts with more followers than Pettis. Twitter is a haven for buffoons and trolls and anyone worth talking to on it was probably tricked into using it by the media.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> I think it's a little unfair people are jumping on Ape about momentarily forgetting who Josh Thomson is. I would wager that 70% of the regular posters here didn't even know who John Moraga was before the MM fight was announced. I have no time for elitist attitudes, especially when it's plainly obvious that Ape City knows the sport as well as the rest of us.


Maybe Ape City watches fights and not fighters. I've been in a language course and after almost a year I still forget the names of some participants. I don't think that make me less of a language learner :laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Haha I know man, I came to back you up.
> 
> I think it's a little unfair people are jumping on Ape about momentarily forgetting who Josh Thomson is. I would wager that 70% of the regular posters here didn't even know who John Moraga was before the MM fight was announced. I have no time for elitist attitudes, especially when it's plainly obvious that Ape City knows the sport as well as the rest of us.


Thanks bro and I agree with the elitist attitude being good for nothing. 



osmium said:


> I still have no idea who Moraga is *but he wasn't involved in the most popular series of fights for what was the number two MMA company in the world for years or recently beat a Diaz on a Fox card*. Nothing to pull someones fan card over but it isn't the same thing.
> 
> Oh and popularity on twitter doesn't mean anything.
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/business...harknado-was-an-enormous-ratings-bust/277759/


As I said before I just didn't remember who he was. Once I googled it and saw the picture I remembered him. It's more about being a name, a household name, which Thomson is so far from it isn't funny. I do not make a point of remembering fighters names. They have to make the impression on me then I will know their name. Hell I worked for 2 months with these 3 new girls at work and just figured out their names last week. 



Voiceless said:


> Maybe Ape City watches fights and not fighters. I've been in a language course and after almost a year I still forget the names of some participants. I don't think that make me less of a language learner :laugh:


Exactly! The fact the I don't memorize fighters names doesn't mean I don't watch a shit ton of mma. It just isn't important to me.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Thanks bro and I agree with the elitist attitude being good for nothing.


sorry, I didn't think that not everyone is good with names. 

I apologize.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thomson is known just not as much as he used to be.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hellholming said:


> sorry, I didn't think that not everyone is good with names.
> 
> I apologize.


Nothing directed at you bro


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Thanks bro and I agree with the elitist attitude being good for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am similarly terrible with names but don't have problems so much with MMA guys once I have seen them fight a few times because it gets said so often during the fights. There is a reason why I got in the habit of calling demetrious johnson Mighty Mouse; I couldn't remember his real name until having seen him fight many times.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Ape City said:


> I can never forget James Thompson because of that disgusting ear blister thing he had. Also, in terms of fame, James has technically accomplished more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most MMA fans, in turn meaning all UFC fans, have never heard of Josh Thomson? What are you talking about? Are there not a bunch of people all over this website who are into MMA enough to know exactly who Josh is? Do we just not count since we are MMA fans and the UFC makes money off people who maybe are or or are not fans? Are internet forums about MMA not good places to get samples on what MMA fans actually think about MMA? If MMA, meaning UFC is just some fading interest that one catches every now and then if a certain card or fighter is trending or something, why should those views be weighted so much heavier then those of people who actually do care about and are actually knowledgeable about the sport? I'm pretty disturbed by what constitutes a true MMA fan according to you also. The real fans are casual, trendy, bar patrons more concerned with the social scene then MMA. That is the average typical viewer of MMA? True fans of the sport think Silva fought some guy last week?

So what kind of fan are you?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> Most MMA fans, in turn meaning all UFC fans, have never heard of Josh Thomson? What are you talking about? Are there not a bunch of people all over this website who are into MMA enough to know exactly who Josh is? Do we just not count since we are MMA fans and the UFC makes money off people who maybe are or or are not fans? Are internet forums about MMA not good places to get samples on what MMA fans actually think about MMA? If MMA, meaning UFC is just some fading interest that one catches every now and then if a certain card or fighter is trending or something, why should those views be weighted so much heavier then those of people who actually do care about and are actually knowledgeable about the sport? I'm pretty disturbed by what constitutes a true MMA fan according to you also. The real fans are casual, trendy, bar patrons more concerned with the social scene then MMA. That is the average typical viewer of MMA? True fans of the sport think Silva fought some guy last week?
> 
> So what kind of fan are you?


It's not about "true" fans, it's about who make the UFC the most money and that's the masses who are rather casual fans and not those few who spend several hours a day in MMA internet forums.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Voiceless said:


> It's not about "true" fans, it's about who make the UFC the most money and that's the masses who are rather casual fans and not those few who spend several hours a day in MMA internet forums.


I understand the dynamics of the UFC garnering revenue. 

I don't understand the apparent willingness to brush aside the entire community of non trendy, noob or casual MMA fans like their perspective on MMA has no merit or validity, like people have not been interested in and watching MMA the past 20 years, like MMA only began at the TUF 1 finale or when Brock Lesnar decided he wanted to attempt MMA. Comments like Pettis's and the reaction it gets even at a place like this, a place full of people who are big enough MMA fans to actually discuss it with some level of knowledge, begin to epitomize that sentiment. I can get why some are sensitive or defensive, but to me it becomes clear that if you don't know who Josh Thomson is, you are either new to the sport or have only a marginal interest in MMA.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Plenty people know who Nate Diaz is, and plenty of them will have seen his last fight.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Srsly picking on Pettis ? pettis would knock the crap out of Josh Gaymson


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Swp said:


> Josh Gaymson


that was terrible even by kindergarten-insult standards.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah I would have been a bit more clever... Josh Tomsodomite


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What the heck does that mean?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Plenty people know who Nate Diaz is, and plenty of them will have seen his last fight.


Whos Nate Diaz? :confused02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Whos Nate Diaz? :confused02:


No idea. Must be a mistake, think he means this guy:










:thumbsup:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

nah, dude.... it's clearly this man:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> No idea. Must be a mistake, think he means this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I be expected to remember all these faces and names. My puny noob casual brain cant handle it. I know the important stuff... like GSP, Anderson and Roy Nelson. Are the rest worth watching??


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> How can I be expected to remember all these faces and names. My puny noob casual brain cant handle it. I know the important stuff... like GSP, Anderson and Roy Nelson. Are the rest worth watching??


There are others? :confused02: I only watch fights that have GSP and Anderson Silva in them, but I have just started watching this new guy, called Jon Jones, he's good, I think. None of them are as good as Brock Lesnar though. He's the best.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> There are others? :confused02: I only watch fights that have GSP and Anderson Silva in them, but I have just started watching this new guy, called Jon Jones, he's good, I think. None of them are as good as Brock Lesnar though. He's the best.


Jon Jones? I'll keep my eyes open for him.

Yea... its all a bit shit since Brock left.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think it's him that's good. Joe Rogan says he's good, that's normally how I tell if someone's good or not. I don't really know what I'm looking for when I'm watching the fight, so if Joe says they're good, that's enough for me. Wait, what, Brock left? I thought he was still the champion of the UFC? =/


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> I think it's him that's good. Joe Rogan says he's good, that's normally how I tell if someone's good or not. I don't really know what I'm looking for when I'm watching the fight, so if Joe says they're good, that's enough for me. Wait, what, Brock left? I thought he was still the champion of the UFC? =/


If hes good enough for Lord Rogan, hes good enough for me too! Im am now officially a BIG Jon Jones fan. Cant wait to see him fight. Has he had many?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dunno. I've seen him once, and he won against some guy called Soonen or something. Mr Joe seemed impressed, so I reckon he did well. He seemed tired at the end though, had to sit on a stall or something, so reckon he might not last long as champion. I don't think he'd beat Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Most MMA fans, in turn meaning all UFC fans, have never heard of Josh Thomson? What are you talking about? Are there not a bunch of people all over this website who are into MMA enough to know exactly who Josh is?


Most MMA fans have not heard of Josh Thompson. An MMA fan includes anyone who considers them self a fan. The MMA fans who are hardcore enough to visit this website and other places to discuss MMA in depth are a very small percentage of the overall fan base. So yes, most MMA fans, mostly the 90%+ that make up the casual fan base, probably do not know who he is off the top of their head.



> Do we just not count since we are MMA fans and the UFC makes money off people who maybe are or or are not fans?


We count, we just make up a minority of the overall population, hence my use of the word "most".



> Are internet forums about MMA not good places to get samples on what MMA fans actually think about MMA?


It's a terrible place to get a representative sample of what the average MMA fan thinks. It's the equivalent of going to comicon and taking a survey of how many hard core Stak Trek fans vs. casual Stark Trek fans there are in the building then using that number to determine how hardcore the average St fan is. Most people on this forum are way more hardcore than the majority of UFC fans.



> If MMA, meaning UFC is just some fading interest that one catches every now and then if a certain card or fighter is trending or something, why should those views be weighted so much heavier then those of people who actually do care about and are actually knowledgeable about the sport?


I don't think I ever said MMA or the UFC is fading or trendy? The individual casual viewer is probably considered far less important than a single hardcore. It is simply a numbers game. There are simply way more people who are casual fans, meaning casual fans make the most money.

Look at MMORPG's like WoW. For years they have been adjusting the style of the game to be more and more casual friendly, for this exact reason. Hardcore fans are the most vocal, but casual fans pay the bills.




> I'm pretty disturbed by what constitutes a true MMA fan according to you also. The real fans are casual, trendy, bar patrons more concerned with the social scene then MMA. That is the average typical viewer of MMA? True fans of the sport think Silva fought some guy last week?
> 
> So what kind of fan are you?


I don't think there is any such thing as a true fan. This isn't some contest. I may think it's lame that your favorite fighter ever is Brock Lesnar and the greatest fight of all time was Griffin vs Bonnar, but that doesn't make you any less of a fan. 

I was simply agreeing with Pettis that most MMA fans, in other words a large percentage of the fan base, which includes both hardcores and casuals, do not know who Josh Thomson is, or at least need to remind them self.

What kind of fan am I? I'd consider myself on the low end of hardcore. I've followed the sport for 7 years, I come to this forum 20 times a day, I read every article that gets posted on places like BJPENN, I never miss a UFc event, and I have followed many other orgs in the past like Pride, K-1, Bellator, and yes, even some Strikeforce. 

Perhaps I should be considering casual though? Apparently the fact that I had to look up Josh Thomson to remind myself who he was has caused several people to lose respect for me. I guess watching the guy fight a bunch of times is irrelevant if you forget his name?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree there's no real thing as a true fan.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Most MMA fans have not heard of Josh Thompson. An MMA fan includes anyone who considers them self a fan. The MMA fans who are hardcore enough to visit this website and other places to discuss MMA in depth are a very small percentage of the overall fan base. So yes, most MMA fans, mostly the 90%+ that make up the casual fan base, probably do not know who he is off the top of their head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ape City you are clearly not a fan of the sport but are a fan of watching shirtless guys and for that names only cheapen the experience. 


just kidding bro. Your good.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Ape City you are clearly not a fan of the sport but are a fan of watching shirtless guys and for that names only cheapen the experience.












also:


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I hate to break it to you Anthony, but most people don't know who you are either.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but there are probably less people that don't know about him then do then Thomson.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> also:


Lol

How did you know i like pandas?? For that you deserve a


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok this thread is starting to get weird!


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Nobody knows who either of these fighters are, and even within the MMA world, neither are truly relevant.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but there are probably less people that don't know about him then do then Thomson.


Not so sure about that. 


Scarecrow said:


> Nobody knows who either of these fighters are, and even within the MMA world, neither are truly relevant.


Pettis isn't relevant? He's one pf the most exciting guy's in the divison who just happens to be the last man to beat the current champ. He's very much relevant, only the injuries are holding him back. 

Neither of them is a household name but i'm sure Pettis is more known.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...All this dancing Pettis is doing is not helping him. He should have just stayed on pace to face Benson a second time for the title shot. I've been waiting all this time to see a Pettis/Henderson rematch for the title. After he finished Lauzon I thought it was gonna happen...but no. _Pettis has sweet skills but he had better not overlook Josh Thomson in the slightest._ Josh has great cardio, foot work and wrestling good enough to plant Pettis on his ass a few times. In my opinion, Thomson has a more complete game. Having coming off his beautiful finish of Nate Diaz, Thomson looked his best ever. Pettis & Thomson would easily be a fight of the night winner...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Won't Thomson be known as the guy who head kicked Nate Diaz as much as Pettis is supposedly only known for his kick against Henderson?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That he probably be known as.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> Won't Thomson be known as the guy who head kicked Nate Diaz as much as Pettis is supposedly only known for his kick against Henderson?


Except Josh's kick wasn't shown on literally every sports show for weeks after.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Except Josh's kick wasn't shown on literally every sports show for weeks after.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Or my local news which has never ever covered MMA before. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I know how well rounded and dangerous Pettis is.... but any LW would be a fool to take Thompson lightly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's definitely true.


----------

